# How do I devein shell on shrimp?



## Barb L. (Oct 2, 2006)

Is it very hard to devein shell on shrimp ?   I have always taken the shell off first.  Want to do some buffalo shrimp.   If they were small ones I wouldn't worry about it, but want 30-40ct. at least  (I think)                                                         Thanks for any help !


----------



## Lizannd (Oct 2, 2006)

*Not hard just time consuming.  I try to buy the deveined*

shrimp, then it is a lot faster to take the shells off.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 2, 2006)

Lizannd said:
			
		

> shrimp, then it is a lot faster to take the shells off.


You can buy deveined w/the shells on ?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes.  In fact, that's the type I buy nearly all the time around here.  They're called "Easy Peel", & have been cut all along the upper curve of the shrimp effectively removing the vein, but leaving the shell on.  I've never purchased them frozen, but they're available at all the fresh seafood counters in the supermarkets.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Yes. In fact, that's the type I buy nearly all the time around here. They're called "Easy Peel", & have been cut all along the upper curve of the shrimp effectively removing the vein, but leaving the shell on. I've never purchased them frozen, but they're available at all the fresh seafood counters in the supermarkets.


 
They're available frozen as well.  Most shrimp (over 95%) sold in the US has been frozen.  Unless you live near a shrimp fishng center, the odds of getting fresh shrimp are very low.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 4, 2006)

RE: De-veining shell on shrimp - Here is a trick that I saw once for removing the sand vein and leaving the shell intact. Work a toothpick, or some other small pointed skewer type object, between a couple of the rings of shell just below the vein and about in the middle of the length of the shrimp ... gently lift up until it pulls through the back of the shrimp - this should pull the sand vein up where you grab it with your fingers and pull it out in one piece. I tried it on a few shrimp and it worked just like on TV!

RE: "Buffalo Shrimp" - I assume when you say you want to use 30-40 ct shrimp you're talking about Buffalo _style_ shrimp (like chicken wings but using shrimp) and not what might be called Buffalo shrimp in some places due to their size (they are 4-8 ct). Shrimp with Buffalo Wings sauce are generally de-veined and shelled (leaving the tail on), cooked, and then sauced.


----------



## DaCook (Oct 4, 2006)

Micheal is right. I have done that with pounds and pounds of shrimp.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 4, 2006)

Also, the little point at the tail of the shrimp, the sharp lil thingy that stabs ya, if you lift that up and pull carefully, it will devain the shrimp, leaving the tail intact.


----------

